# Found White pigeon



## Janet345 (Feb 19, 2011)

North York, Ontario a pure white pigeon landed in our yard - rescued from cats. Took to animal shelter. Vet checked bird is ok but they won't take it in because no makings on bands. The bands are just simple plastic green bands, one on each leg. She is an albino (eyes red, Feet pink, beak & toe nails white) I have parrots so she is seggregeted in my den until some one claims her. We have bad weather coming so if we don't hear from anyone I'll try releasing her on maybe Thursday Feb. 24, 2011


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*WAIT, please ! * No releasing thoughts quite yet.

Can you post a photo, please ? if she is relatively healthy and you managed to catch her, she may well be a domestic or fancy pigeon and not Feral.

She/he may also be a King Pigeon (also domestic raised, but for meat).

_*None of the above would survive a release to the Feral world.*_

Several pictures would help.

BTW, thanks for saving him/her. You did great to take her to a vet, also !


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I agree pleas post a pic and let see if we can get her home or to a good foster home here she will be safe.


----------



## Janet345 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Her pictures*

She/He is not feral. She understands the up comand, Not afraid of me, nice stance,, perfect feathering. Calling her snowball as she arrived in a snow storm. The reason I thought of release is that maybe she knew her way home and my holding her was preventing her getting home. I took a couple of pictures and downloaded to my computer but I don't know how to post them. I tried sending as an attachment but got an error. I'll talk to a couple of friends who can maybe help me.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Janet345 said:


> She/He is not feral. She understands the up comand, Not afraid of me, nice stance,, perfect feathering. Calling her snowball as she arrived in a snow storm. The reason I thought of release is that maybe she knew her way home and my holding her was preventing her getting home. I took a couple of pictures and downloaded to my computer but I don't know how to post them. I tried sending as an attachment but got an error. I'll talk to a couple of friends who can maybe help me.


this pigeon sounds like a pet.. I would not release her, she may not even be a homing pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you release the bird, it may very well just be lost and starve to death out there, or become lunch for a predator. Let's try to find a safe home for her if the owner cannot be found.


----------



## Janet345 (Feb 19, 2011)

http://i54.tinypic.com/k4zed2.jpg[/IMG] I am trying this. can you see picture


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. You wouldn't by any chance have a Photobucket account, would you?


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a pic of their found bird .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she is a homer...a pretty one at that.. some do release and some would not .. Im on the fence with that issue... she may not be strong enough to make it back home..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Or if she did get lost, she may just get lost again. Too bad they didn't band her with a band that you could find her owner.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, she is likely a Homer. Quite a tame one, however, considering she'll step up !

First off, horrible bands...because you can't even locate the Pigeon Club she/he belongs to. That's just reprehensible for anyone who keeps Homers not to at least put on a proper band.

Secondly....I second what others have said...some folks will release found Homers. Here's the problem with that:

They got lost to begin with, didn't home back....and you found her/him in dire straits. The odds are quite good that she'll remain lost and end up in the same situation....next time w/o a caring human to scoop her up. Starvation, predation, vehicular traffic, elements...not to mention illnesses/infections which her immune system is unaccustomed to...Ferals at least know how to deal with that stuff and have developed some resistant capacities, healthwise. Not so Homers.
IMHO, well less than a 50% chance that Pigeon would make it home....wherever that may be.

Hmmmmm.....what to do...what to do......


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Must be someone with room for another bird.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

If you do not want this bird I bet you can call any white bird release person in your area and maybe they could help you find a place to place this bird , well its just a thought anyways , not sure they will or not but its a start .


----------



## Janet345 (Feb 19, 2011)

My problem is I already have 3 medium size parrots, 2 cockatiels and 4 budgies, my dining room is full of birds & cages. I'll see how things go. I will make an appointment with my avian vet next week. There are only 3 avian vets in Toronto. If she is a local bird they may know at least they can do a complete wellness check up if we are going to rehome her this will need to be done. I have a friend in Barrie who has a bird santuary for parrots but she has contacts and maybe we can find a home. With our parrots we keep telling people the band should never be removed it is their birth certificate.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

If I were a little closer I would take her. It's too bad that our postal system refuses to ship live birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

PigeonVilla said:


> If you do not want this bird I bet you can call any white bird release person in your area and maybe they could help you find a place to place this bird , well its just a thought anyways , not sure they will or not but its a start .




Don't think the bird would be much good for a bird release person. It would have to be rehomed all over again to their loft. It was flown from somewhere else. It may try to go home and get lost again.


----------



## Jimbo113 (Mar 17, 2011)

It's not going to be an albino though by looking at the picture. Not a good eye picture but that doesn't look like a pink iris to me. Am I wrong?
Need to get the bird in the hands of a real pigeon person though. Please don't release to fend for itself.
Jimbo


----------

